
Hashtag Finder - hashtagfinder
http://hashtagfinder.yomachi.com/
======
hashtagfinder
Hi, 3 years ago I started taking some macro nature photos to put on Instagram.
I noticed that there were many different types of hashtags out there and it
was time consuming to try and find them and check if they are suitable for
your photo. That's why I made Hashtag Finder. Along the way I discovered some
hashtags work better than others and that when you post onto a hashtag
matters. That's how I came up with what I think are two very unique and useful
features: Hashtag Engagement Scores and the Best Times Graph which is a graph
showing you the optimal times to post based on your hashtag set. I did some
experiments to test the effectiveness of these features and you can check the
results at
[http://hashtagfinder.yomachi.com/](http://hashtagfinder.yomachi.com/). One
photo with bad hashtags only got 13 impressions. That same photo posted using
hashtags with a high engagement score received 616 impressions. When it was
posted with those same hashtags at the peak time of day from the Best Times
Graph it received 1041 impressions.

I hope Hashtag Finder will help you make rewarding and genuine connections
through Instagram.

